# Tube preamp operating temp



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

How hot does a tube preamp get ? Is it OK to locate it a cabinet ? Would I need a ventilating fan if the cabinet doors are closed? Thanks


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Generally, any sort of amp/preamp requires some room to breathe. It's really not a good idea to keep any home theater equipment in an enclosed area without proper ventilation.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This would be particularly true with a tube unit.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There is no way I could ever advocate placing a Tube Preamp in an Enclosed Cabinet. While a Preamp runs far cooler than a Tube Amplifier, they still run way too hot to be placed in an enclosed space.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the inputs


----------

